# Toggle funktion ??



## hank12 (23 Mai 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Programmiere in: FUP

Ich steh grad auf dem schlauch....

Möchte über einen Eingang bei steigender Flanke einen Ausgang setzen. Dieser soll so dann gesetzt sein. Bei wieder steigender Flanke von dem Eingang will ich den Ausgang zurücksetzen.

Welcher Baustein oder welche Verschaltung brauch ich denn da??


----------



## Ralle (23 Mai 2008)

Guckst du hier:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=7491&highlight=XOR


----------



## Kai (23 Mai 2008)

Hier noch mal zwei Programmbeispiele für Impulsschalter in FUP.

Gruß Kai


----------

